# Red discrepancy in Library and Develop modules



## Diane Miller (Jul 6, 2012)

A friend is using LR 4.1 on a new wide-gamut NEC monitor.  (It sounds like it is profiled/calibrated correctly with their software and the colorimeter that came with it; Win 7.)

She recently noticed, with RAW files imported from a Canon 7D, that reds are very exaggerated in the Develop module compared to the Library.  This occurs when the Camera Calibration profile is set to Adobe Standard, and does not occur with any other of the other profiles.  (Only noticed recently because the monitor and camera are fairly new and she hadn't photographed anything containing reds for a while.) 

I went over to check for myself and there is a remarkable difference between the two modules, and it is just with reds.  In images using her older Canon 60D there seems to be less difference.  We're going to set up tests with several different cameras, shooting the same scenes containing red objects (a stop sign in full sun and some red roses) and see if there is less of a discrepancy with some cameras than others, but it will be a while before we can get together again.

This is only noticeable on a wide gamut monitor; there is no difference using her same RAW files when I import them into my LR 4.1 and view on my older "narrow gamut" Eizo CE210W.  Another friend with a new wide-gamut monitor sees the same red issue when she imports the same RAW files for which this issue was noted.  She's also using LR 4.1.  (Eizo ColorEdge CG243W, also sounds correctly profiled/calibrated.)

Could this be indicative of a problem with the Adobe Standard profile for the 7D, and possibly other cameras?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 7, 2012)

I've got some of those pictures too.  The red is outside of the AdobeRGB gamut used for the Library module previews, but within the ProPhotoRGB gamut used in the Develop module.  You're only seeing it on the EIZO monitors because the smaller gamut monitors simply can't show that particular colour.  If you use LR4's soft proofing, set to AdobeRGB, you'll find that it matches the Library view - and realistically, those very saturated reds probably aren't printable anyway.


----------



## Diane Miller (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, Victoria.  I've been unclear how LR renders the previews for the different modules, as was discussed recently in another thread where you and Andrew Rodney had to resort to some head-scratching: http://forums.adobe.com/message/4516271.

I assume the reason this discrepancy only seems to occur (within our narrow range of test cameras) with the Adobe Standard camera profiles (plural because I assume they are camera-specific) is that it allows a larger red gamut than the others, which are basically in-camera profiles that would be used by JPEG shooters.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, you've got it Diane.


----------



## Malyard (Jul 17, 2012)

I am encountering the same "Red discrepancy" that Diane described in her original post. I took a few hundred photos over the 4th of July weekend. I used two different cameras (7D and Rebel T1i). Most of the photographs do not present the "Red discrepancy" but the last 2 sets of photographs (30 images) do. Most of these were taken with the 7D but some were taken on the Rebel. The color balance of these images, when exported appeared to match the Develop mode.

I have been using Lr for about 1 year (currently using Lr 3.6). But I am confused by the replies above. Why does this occur but not with all images? Is this the result of the camera settings?  Is there a way to correct the Library preview?

I would appreciate any further insight or explanation that can be shared on this issue.  Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Malyard, welcome to the forum!  

The short version of the story above is that in most cases that particular shade of red is outside the AdobeRGB gamut used for Library module previews.  The reality is that it's generally not printable and can't be displayed on standard gamut monitors.

Before we decide that's definitely true in your case though, a few questions:

What colour space are you using when you export the photos?  
And what are you viewing the exported photos in?  
What file format are the original photos (raw?)
And what monitor are you using?


----------



## ukbrown (Jul 18, 2012)

I really had to read this three times before I found the bit that explains it all, it didn't scan in my head, too many rgb's and I didn't know this either before reading.

Library - AdobeRGB
Develop - ProPhotoRGB

A colour-space can only display certain ranges of colours and their shades (gamut).  For most colours at a HSL point there is a one to one between the two types.  But for these reds Prophoto can display more colours than AdobeRgb. All the reds look the same in AdobeRgb, in the develop module you can see the shades.

 and then when you export to Jpeg you normally use sRgb and this is an even smaller range (gamut) of colour than both of the above, so you lose a bit more (but never enough to really worry about  )

This is what I think is being described


----------



## Malyard (Jul 18, 2012)

@Victoria
Typically I use sRGB when exporting and view using MS Picture Manager or Nero PhotoSnap Viewer.  After reading your reply I exported a photo using using each color space (sRGB, AdobeRGB, ProPhotoRGB).  When I view these exported photos, they look very similar to each other as well as the image when view in Develop mode.  The monitor I am using is an LG W2361V with an nVidia GeForce 9500 GT graphics card.  In looking into this again last night I noticed that the effected images appear to have been shot in .jpeg but were converted to and are now stored as .dng.  I believe I still have these images on the memory card but I won't be able to confirm that until this weekend.

Any further insight you can provide would be appreciated.


----------

